# Needing Horses to Draw! PLZ!



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm really looking hard for horses to draw. I've been really uninspired lately and want to keep up with my horse drawings. Here are a couple of samples of my work. If you like them, please attach some pictures of your horses!

I also do 9x12" drawings for $25 if anyone is interested email me at [email protected].


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

here are a few 


ugh I chose the wrong photo. You can ignore the barrel one if youd like, I accidently chose the copyrighted photo.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Are you asking money for your sketches?
If you aren't you can draw my mare if you would like.
You are very good by the way!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

heres a couple more! thank you


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

I absolutely love this image!!!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

ariielise said:


> here are a few
> 
> 
> ugh I chose the wrong photo. You can ignore the barrel one if youd like, I accidently chose the copyrighted photo.


 
I love the second one.  Thanks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow, your very good! Can you do these?








Bishop^^^








Blackjack^^^








Traces of Gold^^^


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> Are you asking money for your sketches?
> If you aren't you can draw my mare if you would like.
> You are very good by the way!


 
I'm not charging for the sketches, just trying to get back into the drawing groove. Haha! Thank you so much!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

You could do one of my boy as a baby


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> You could do one of my boy as a baby


How absolutely adorable! I'd love to!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

omg'sh I'd love one of Cody (previously known as Jack)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I would *LOVE* if you'd do one of my old mare and I.... Black and white or color; doesn't matter.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

When you get the time, I would absolutely love if you could do a sketch of my new horse, lena  Thanks a bundleee!!!
you can pick which picture you want to sketch :

























Thanks sooo much! <3
Your artwork is amazing!


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> I love the second one.  Thanks!


Thank you! Thats my pretty pasture puff. I need to get into gear and train her. I've been slacking haha. I actually took this for my college photo class. This girl has a brown eye on this side, and a blue one on the other.





ps: Geez I'd kill for your drawing talent. I love to draw, but it seems i get WORSE with practice rather than better. How did you get such sharp skills?


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

Trinity said:


> omg'sh I'd love one of Cody (previously known as Jack)
> 
> 
> View attachment 21065




*drools*
I am a sucker for white faces and blue eyes.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> When you get the time, I would absolutely love if you could do a sketch of my new horse, lena  Thanks a bundleee!!!
> you can pick which picture you want to sketch :
> 
> 
> ...





Trinity said:


> omg'sh I'd love one of Cody (previously known as Jack)
> 
> 
> View attachment 21065


 
I love the third one (the one I left attached). I'll get on it today!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Trinity said:


> omg'sh I'd love one of Cody (previously known as Jack)
> 
> 
> View attachment 21065


 
Oh wow! He is beautiful!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

If you have a chance I would LOVE to get my husbands horse drawn =) The story behind it is pretty funny. She(Dallas) was originally picked out for me, my husband always loved horses but never really wanted on. Well Dallas picked him...and he LOVES her :lol: He then worked for several months at a barn to "buy" my horse (a paint), hes almost done now








If you do have time, you can do with our without the post. Also her tail is naturally rippled, here is a better picture of her tail. (thats my husband on the ground)


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I would *LOVE* if you'd do one of my old mare and I.... Black and white or color; doesn't matter.


 
What a pretty mare! Thanks!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Heybird said:


> If you have a chance I would LOVE to get my husbands horse drawn =) The story behind it is pretty funny. She(Dallas) was originally picked out for me, my husband always loved horses but never really wanted on. Well Dallas picked him...and he LOVES her :lol: He then worked for several months at a barn to "buy" my horse (a paint), hes almost done now
> View attachment 21107
> 
> 
> ...


 
 She's super cute! Do you have any other pictures of her?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

would you do me the honor and do one of each of my girls? or one. Doesn't matter  I would love for them to be drawn by such a talented artist!

Demi is the smaller one (first pic) and Uma is the tall one 

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> would you do me the honor and do one of each of my girls? or one. Doesn't matter  I would love for them to be drawn by such a talented artist!
> 
> Demi is the smaller one (first pic) and Uma is the tall one
> 
> Thank you soooo much!


 
You're so lucky. I want a horse so badly.  You have 3. 

I'd love to draw them, though.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

aww I'm sorry  I know what it's like not to have one. I didn't have any and now I just keep collecting.

Thank you for drawing them! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you have a website? What sizes do you do?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

okay so I feel bad for even asking but I realize that I've left one of my girls out :lol:

If you have time. take other requests first if needed considering I have 3 that I would like done

Just to add, I'm going to try to get my mom to let me buy at least one.:wink:

So, this is Ginisee. I've had her for 8 years and I love her


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> aww I'm sorry  I know what it's like not to have one. I didn't have any and now I just keep collecting.
> 
> Thank you for drawing them! I'm so excited!!!


 
*hug* Thanks. I've had horses all my life, and all the sudden I don't anymore.  It's been pretty hard on me, but one day soon I'll be happy with a horse again.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Do you have a website? What sizes do you do?


 
I do have a site, actually. It's wolvesrealmstudio.tripod.com. Just one of those free sites, so it's nothing special. Right now I only have 12"x9" but once I'm not unemployed anymore I'm going to get some larger sizes.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> She's super cute! Do you have any other pictures of her?


Thanks! Yup Here are some more 























I have slightly larger images if that will help any here is my flickr account.
Dallas - AQHA Filly - 1 Year Old (2 early 2010) - a set on Flickr


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> would you do me the honor and do one of each of my girls? or one. Doesn't matter  I would love for them to be drawn by such a talented artist!
> 
> Demi is the smaller one (first pic) and Uma is the tall one
> 
> Thank you soooo much!


 
Oh, do you happen to have a larger version of that picture of Demi? She's so cute!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually had all 3 (2 of which I still own) of my horses TAKEN AWAY at one point. UGH. long story. But I did get them back. Literally my life fell apart. So I feel you. It sucks big time.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Heybird said:


> Thanks! Yup Here are some more
> 
> View attachment 21114
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! She's so adorable!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh sorry I couldn't get it bigger 

So here is one that is similar that is in a bigger size


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I will put pics on as soon as I find some lol


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> I actually had all 3 (2 of which I still own) of my horses TAKEN AWAY at one point. UGH. long story. But I did get them back. Literally my life fell apart. So I feel you. It sucks big time.


 
I wish I could say the same. My mother gave away my mare. I trained her from an unsocialized pasture ornament to a decent eventer. Then one day she was just GONE.  After 3 years, "poof". I haven't seen her since.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> oh sorry I couldn't get it bigger
> 
> So here is one that is similar that is in a bigger size


 
That's brilliant, actually!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

savvylover112 said:


> I will put pics on as soon as I find some lol


 
Awesome!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Thanks! She's so adorable!


Thanks my husband just ADORES her, also I noticed you were missing feline pictures on your site (not sure if you needed some to draw). If you have extra time this was my husband cat, BOO BOO. He had her since he was a child and they were so VERY close. She died of cancer in 2008, but luckily had a very long and happy life.








and the flickr link Boo Boo Kitty - a set on Flickr
I've been a graphic designer for over 6 years now and I'm thinking about trying to get into digital drawing. I use use to paint and started in basic arts. Your drawings are gorgeous, and very inspiring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are more than welcome to use any of mine that you want. I only have a few thousand .

Here is my photobucket site if you want to look through it.
Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

ariielise said:


> Thank you! Thats my pretty pasture puff. I need to get into gear and train her. I've been slacking haha. I actually took this for my college photo class. This girl has a brown eye on this side, and a blue one on the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. Pasture puff.  Do you have a picture of her blue eye? I love that!:wink:

Thanks for the compliment! Time and practice are my friends...as much as I hate them. :?


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> You are more than welcome to use any of mine that you want. I only have a few thousand .
> 
> Here is my photobucket site if you want to look through it.
> Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


 
Thanks! I found a couple that I love!


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Hehe. Pasture puff.  Do you have a picture of her blue eye? I love that!:wink:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! Time and practice are my friends...as much as I hate them. :?




I found a couple better pictures of her blue eye. I KNOW there are more...._somewhere_.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

ariielise said:


> I found a couple better pictures of her blue eye. I KNOW there are more...._somewhere_.


 
Haha! I love it when that happens.


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems i have lost a whole bunch of photos into oblivion. Ah well, they'll show up...eventually.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Domino13011 said:


> thank you!


 
I'll post it on this thread too.  My scanner's a brat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, can I just say that your work is incredible.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> When you get the time, I would absolutely love if you could do a sketch of my new horse, lena  Thanks a bundleee!!!
> you can pick which picture you want to sketch :
> 
> Thanks sooo much! <3
> Your artwork is amazing!


 
Hey!  I finished Lena for you. Sorry that I had to rush it a bit and could only spend 25 minutes. :-| Hope you like it!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much Smrobs! *love*


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hey! :grin: I finished Lena for you. Sorry that I had to rush it a bit and could only spend 25 minutes. :neutral: Hope you like it!


 You made that in 25 minutes!? All I can say is that I am soooo happy with it, and it is absolutely amazing! I couldnt ask for anything better if someone took 5 yrs to do it! wow! Reallly amazing, and looks soo realistic! Thank you soooooooo much!!  <3333


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! Can I just say that you are amazing?? I love your work! 

I feel kinda bad asking, since you have so many other requests, but if you have time and you want something else to draw you could do my old pony Khabi...

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad94/roxxxy525/WallaceAnneRandomPictures0642.jpg
http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad94/roxxxy525/WallaceAnneRandomPictures0492.jpg
http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad94/roxxxy525/Khabi0045.jpg

^^ sorry they're really big!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> You made that in 25 minutes!? All I can say is that I am soooo happy with it, and it is absolutely amazing! I couldnt ask for anything better if someone took 5 yrs to do it! wow! Reallly amazing, and looks soo realistic! Thank you soooooooo much!!  <3333


I'm so glad you like it! Your horse is so adorable, I just wish I could have spent more time on it.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Aww I can't wait for mine!!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

jumper25 said:


> Wow! Can I just say that you are amazing?? I love your work!
> 
> I feel kinda bad asking, since you have so many other requests, but if you have time and you want something else to draw you could do my old pony Khabi...
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! (S)he's so cute.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww thanks! He was my baby  I miss him


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Those sketches are amazing. I especially love the one of horselover's Lena. I'm sooo looking forward to mine


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You are awesome. They look so real


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> Those sketches are amazing. I especially love the one of horselover's Lena. I'm sooo looking forward to mine


 
 I'm happy that you're excited about it!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

if you wanted to do any dogs  i have a couple.... these are my 2 danes when they were puppies




























or maybe a horse in a different position?


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

AlmagroN said:


> if you wanted to do any dogs  i have a couple.... these are my 2 danes when they were puppies
> 
> or maybe a horse in a different position?


 
Hehe! Those are awesome! Thanks!


----------

